# First glimpse of bentley suv



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bentley Motors today releases the first picture of the Bentley SUV, due to hit roads in 2016.








It will be the most luxurious and powerful SUV on the market, setting it apart from any other SUV, true to the brand hallmarks of luxury, performance, quality and craftsmanship.

Dr Wolfgang Schreiber, Chairman and Chief Executive at Bentley Motors, commenting at a press conference in London, said: "It will create a completely new segment in the SUV market."

The SUV forms part of Bentley's £800 million investment in new model and facilities development in the next three years. The company anticipates a minimum annual sales volume of 3000 SUVs.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Really showing her off.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

"dave, have you finished the SUV design yet? We need to release some images asap."

"Not yet boss, i'm working on it, but the slackers in working on the front wings, bumper and roof line have not gotten back to me yet...and don't even ask about the rear end design!!"

"Don't worry about that, get the grill and lights placed and photoshop is some smoke.......or even better, sand to hide everything else we've not done yet!"


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh dear. Roll on the fake tan, unbuttoned Ralph Lauren Shirt wearing, Brylcreem using, Fred Perry shoe fanboi (with no socks), Gold jewellery ***** in city centre traffic jams.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh dear.
How to de value your car brand in one easy move.
Forget you're a maker of luxury saloons and coupes (for tasteless footballer types. New Bentleys are just cash chav, urgh) and cash in on the SUV market.


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

PugIain said:


> Oh dear.
> How to de value your car brand in one easy move.
> Forget you're a maker of luxury saloons and coupes (for tasteless footballer types. New Bentleys are just cash chav, urgh) and cash in on the SUV market.


Thats exactly it thought bently have realised every footballer in britian wants a an escelade or some **** american suv so bently have clearly seen a chance to fill this ideas that the rich want a bently branded suv just seems daft to me but personally ive always been a range rover man id have a rr over this anyday!


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Oh dear.
> How to de value your car brand in one easy move.
> Forget you're a maker of luxury saloons and coupes (for tasteless footballer types. New Bentleys are just cash chav, urgh) and cash in on the SUV market.


Yeah - I mean, it worked out so badly for Porsche.....oh wait they make more money from the Cayenne than all their other cars put together!

It's an interesting concept from Bently, they're 'creating a new segment' so they will be ££££ more than a full size range rover no doubt. Will be flavour of the week for a while with those who can afford one, an no doubt go for way over their list price for a few months after launch....if you have the £150k+ to throw down on a little gamble? 

If Bentley make any head room in that segment i'm sure the Levante will have a premium model sitting just under the Bentley.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

The best is yet to come....

Rolls Royce are making an SUV too...albeit a few years off, it's going to happen


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Bero said:


> Yeah - I mean, it worked out so badly for Porsche.....oh wait they make more money from the Cayenne than all their other cars put together!


De valued, not in the financial sense you think, the image sense. Porsches are meant to be fast, agile and exciting.
Not an ugly, gurning faced fashion 4x4.
I could make an ugly pos and it sells because of the name, but if I've spent 50 years making fantastic coupes or saloons, I've ruined my company by selling out to fads.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

PugIain said:


> De valued, not in the financial sense you think, the image sense. Porsches are meant to be fast, agile and exciting.
> Not an ugly, gurning faced fashion 4x4.
> I could make an ugly pos and it sells because of the name, but if I've spent 50 years making fantastic coupes or saloons, I've ruined my company by selling out to fads.


I know what you mean, i really do. But if you don't evolve you die, look at Rover and Saab.

Porsche are/were recently the most profitable car company in the world iirc. And although looks are subjective the SUV is universally applauded for it's car like handling and does not feel like a conventional SUV, and it's in the same premium market segment.

If you look at the people who buy a new Porsche it's highly unlikely it's their only car, they will have something else more practical....with more seats....maybe a SUV. Or maybe it was their only car...until they had kida and now need something more practical. It's a natural space fro them to move into IMHO.

If i was picking a car thats been devalued i'd look at Mini and all the derivations......but they're more successful now than ever.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

thing is these manufacturers are not in business to make anything sensible, they are in business to make money and they will produce anything that they perceive will sell and make money.


----------

